
Ask HN: What is the modern equivalent of monster.com these days? - epynonymous
what do people use to find full stack development opportunities, hacker rank?  i am targeting us market.
======
RNeff
monster.com is still in operation. Also: Hacker News has jobs at YC companies
LinkedIn.com Glassdoor.com indeed.com simplyhired.com anglelist.com

~~~
epynonymous
thanks, any success with these either for hiring for finding jobs? i ised
monster in 2003-2004 to find an opportunity and i've been with that company
for the last 13 years. my network's mostly in this company.

------
epynonymous
this is what i've found: hackerrank.com, angelist.co, dice.com (not so good),
lever.co.

